# Hawaii Collection



## kalima (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone here know when this occurred or exactly what occurred? Hawaii Collection now has 7 resorts according to the meeting in October 2014:..Hawaii Collection - 7 Resorts
♦ Ka’anapali Beach Resort Maui, Hawaii
♦ The Point at Poipu Kauai, Hawaii
♦ Sedona Summit Resort Sedona, Arizona
♦ Polo Towers Villas Las Vegas, Nevada
♦ Cancun Resort Las Vegas, Nevada
♦ Palm Canyon Palm Springs, California
♦ Cedar Breaks Brian Head, Utah
13-Month Home Reservation Advantage

I tried searching at least one of the extra locations and can only see up to 10mths in advance...I have messaged DRI to find out whats what...If anyone knows here please fill me in Thank you!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 17, 2015)

kalima said:


> Anyone here know when this occurred or exactly what occurred? Hawaii Collection now has 7 resorts according to the meeting in October 2014:..Hawaii Collection - 7 Resorts
> ♦ Ka’anapali Beach Resort Maui, Hawaii
> ♦ The Point at Poipu Kauai, Hawaii
> ♦ Sedona Summit Resort Sedona, Arizona
> ...




Cancun Resort Las Vegas, Nevada
Palm Canyon Palm Springs, California
Cedar Breaks Brian Head, Utah


These three are old Monarch grand vacation (MGV)resorts  and since they are also in the US collection and the Monarch Grand/Pacific Monarch collection  they may be very little inventory in the Hawaii collection.


----------



## kalima (Feb 17, 2015)

*resales*

This would be good for people trying to give away points though wouldn't it...they could be used in 7 resorts then instead of 4...wonder why they didn't let us know...I don't remember anything being said before. One of our members on our FB page found it buried in the HOA info on the DRI website..thanks for your comment though


----------

